# sichere Geschwindigkeit von Fördertechnik



## demerzel (14 Januar 2009)

hallo miteinander,

wie schnell darf ein umlaufband fahren um trotzdem noch als sicher zu gelten?

ich plane gerade eine anlage. maschine ist in einer schutzumhausung, fördertechnik außerhalb und jederzeit frei zugänglich.

fördertechnik selber habe ich keine angst das hier eine gefahr auftritt.
aber auf der fördertechnik laufen werkstückträger, lose nicht fixiert, und hier kann es zu quetschgefahr kommen.
graf: s1/f2/p2
ich bin der meinung, wenn das förderband mit einer sicheren geschw. fährt würde ein warnhinweis auf der fördertechnik ausreichen. wie seht ihr das?
ciao peter


----------



## Mike369 (14 Januar 2009)

Ich würd auf jedenfall nur so schnell fahren das kein Sicherheitsrisiko besteht und das als maximale geschw. festlegen...Schilder können nicht schaden


----------



## maxi (20 Januar 2009)

Einfache Frage:
Kann eine Person gemütlich bis zum nächsten Not Aus mitgehen, falls Sie sich am Werkstück oder Werkzeugträger verhängt?
Bzw Sich am Ende der Bahn selbst befreien.


----------

